
Samsung Blu-ray players are rebooting in a loop and nobody knows why - pessimizer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/samsung-blu-ray-players-are-rebooting-in-a-loop-and-nobody-knows-why/
======
mrlonglong
Got one myself but I've not used it for years. Maybe I'll dust it off and see
if it boot loops like a fruit loop!

